# 4x4x4 centres example solves



## Robert-Y (Jul 19, 2009)

EDIT: Hmm if you go to my channel, you'll see 3 videos but next to the word "videos" you'll see the number "2" which is odd... (I don't mean the number...)

EDIT2: Ah nvm, the problem is gone now...


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 19, 2009)

Curious: Why did you post this?


----------



## Escher (Jul 19, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Curious: Why did you post this?



cos he's well awesome and wants to show us how to be awesome too.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 19, 2009)

He does annotated solves on big cubes because people request them.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 19, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Curious: Why did you post this?



I couldn't find a 4x4x4 centres tutorial in the "how-to's, Guides, etc." sub-forum.

EDIT: Ah I see why you asked. This is supposed to help people to improve on their centres on the 4x4x4, not to show off or anything


----------



## Anthony (Jul 19, 2009)

I suck at 4x4, but at 1:06, isn't it easier/faster to F2 R U' R'?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 19, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I suck at 4x4, but at 1:06, isn't it easier/faster to F2 R U' R'?



Ah no, because then the 2 centres would be in the wrong position (unless your colour scheme is different )


----------



## Anthony (Jul 19, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > I suck at 4x4, but at 1:06, isn't it easier/faster to F2 R U' R'?
> ...



lol. Actually that's exactly what was wrong. My little brother restickered my 4x4 for me and put the wrong color scheme on it, I've been to lazy to change it, but that's what threw me off. I should of know Robert Yau wouldn't of made such a silly mistake.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 19, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



Haha, I put stickers on myself but sometimes, my little sister helps me by peeling off the old stickers.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Jul 19, 2009)

Could you make an edges example solves too?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 19, 2009)

DevenNadudvari said:


> Could you make an edges example solves too?



Yes I'll do one in a couple of days


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes I'll do one in a couple of days [/QUOTE]

Thank you!


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

